# Longhair satin abysinnian babies :)



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have this litter from my pink eyed bone doe Nemesis and agouti buck Dimsedut (both LHS Aby):










They were born march 5th and all 7 survived and doing great 

This litter is pretty exciting as the parents should be able to produce a variety of colours: Agouti, Argente, Beige Agouti, PE Beige Agouti?, BE Bone Agouti, PE Bone Agouti, Black, Dove, Beige, PE Beige?, BE Bone, PE Bone.

Hoping to get some argente and dove babies


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

new pic, their fur is beginning to show


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That's the cutest stage. I just love baby mice.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

congratulations, looks like you have 5? colours there


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

laoshu said:


> congratulations, looks like you have 5? colours there


Today they looks like 1 very dark agouti, 3 argente and 3 "white"/bone... Will post new pics in a couple of days


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

So I have 1 black, 2 pink eyed bone, 1 dove and 3 argente babies in this litter:



















Lovely babies


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Just lovely; little cutie pot pies. The satin really shows the swirls well even at this early stage.


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

OMG these are my absolute favourite variety. It's a shame we can't get abys here  .
Thanks for sharing, give us updates as they grow.


----------

